# Ancient Greek Wine Glasses



## Torch404 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ran across this article. It's an history of various styles of wine glasses in ancient Greece.

http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-01-toast-history-years-wine-drinking-cups.html


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2011)

I think Dan has a few of those he made when he first started making wine!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 3, 2011)

I could only wish I owned a few of them


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks a little similar to a mason jar.


----------



## deboard (Jan 3, 2011)

Cool article, I wonder if we took a poll what we would find out about the cups each of us use to drink wine? I really don't like long stem glasses myself, I like the stemless glasses.


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 3, 2011)

lol most of my wine is tasted with a shot glass (when im making it). But Drinking wise i still always use a normal wine glass.


----------



## Sirs (Jan 4, 2011)

myself I like the older water glasses like you used to see in restaurants there is a short one and a tall slender one I like the tall slender ones, I'll see if I can a pic of one of each tomorrow
ok it's tomorrow LOL






the one on the left is the one I like LOL


----------



## WeLoveCab (Jan 4, 2011)

My wife and I like our giant goblets... however... they don't fit very well in the dish washer... so we are back to a traditional red wine glass.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 4, 2011)

my favorite glass has a 4 inch bulb-base and a 2.5 inch opening. I find that I can swirl the wine and have the glass trap the aromas. It acts like a "nose megaphone" so that you can get a real intense smell. Great is you want to check out a wine's subtile components.


----------

